# Looking to start a law enforcement first responder team



## Dragon978 (Sep 17, 2017)

How do you start your own law enforcement first responder team like what certifactions and training do you need.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

For the sake of humanity, I think the safest thing for you to do is collect them all...


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)




----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

Dragon978 said:


> How do you start your own law enforcement first responder team like what certifactions and training do you need.


You mean like a bowling team? Im down... tenpin or candlepin?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Try getting hold of Mikey from CMPSA. He does that kind of thing.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

DNorth said:


> For the sake of humanity, I think the safest thing for you to do is collect them all...


This killed me


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Dragon978 said:


> How do you start your own law enforcement first responder team like what certifactions and training do you need
> ☝☝. spellcheck for starters.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Wait, lets hear him out. I mean, in reality, FEMA, the Red Cross, the Salvation Army all have shit like this, maybe this is a legit question, though GOD KNOWS, If I were curious, this is the last place I'd ask. I'd check into this via networking. But then again, I'm not one to set myself up for abuse.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Try the Mass. Constables, they are always looking for help.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Kilvinsky said:


> Wait, lets hear him out. I mean, in reality, FEMA, the Red Cross, the Salvation Army all have shit like this, maybe this is a legit question, though GOD KNOWS, If I were curious, this is the last place I'd ask. I'd check into this via networking. But then again, I'm not one to set myself up for abuse.


You're getting soft in your elder years...

But actually, CH 90? Campaign Covers? FT Academy required?


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Dragon978 said:


> How do you start your own law enforcement first responder team like what certifactions and training do you need.


I hate to sound like a broken record but, HATS. it's all about the HATS. 
If you have the right hat, you can do anything.

You're welcome


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

I'd be interested , only if I can have red lights on my pov


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

You mean this isn't for the croquet team.


----------

